# oats



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

ok didnt want to hijack the other throead on porridge so...

I have rolled oats in cupboard.

Are these good for PWO? how would i incorporate them? fjust shove them in whole with protein powder? i would predict and drinking and chewing motion combined would be fairly odd...

AND on another thread I think i read its ok to have carbs such as oats before bed, and people were suggesting it as a good idea. Is this true? I was always led to believe carbs in the evening would lead to fat gain

When people say they had x number of oats, protein powder, peanut butter etc. do they mean make up the oats with water and wack everything else in the bowl and just mix a bit, or have each seperate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

There is an ongoing argument in gerneral wether people think fast acting carbs(malto/corn flour) post workout are better than slow acting carbs(oats) i personally prefer fast acting ones but that doesnt mean that this is better for you try both and see what works for you.

There are several ways to have oats. I tend to buy the already grindid ones from myprotein.co.uk or grind rolled oats in a blended add them to a protein shaker with protein maybe natty PB water or milk shake and drink.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Studies show glycogen replenishment to the muscles are now quicker regardless of oats or fast acting carbs

End of the day PWO is what works for you

Science points to dextrose and hydrolyzed whey or EAA and glutamine, or , or, or, or

Pick what you fancy and see how you feel

I cannot use dextrose as I go Hypo so quickly after and crash massively

As for carbs before bed? again its up to you, your metabolism, goals and acitivty levels. Give a fat burning sedentry 40 year old male carbs before bed and it wont do him many favours

Give it to a screaming exto who has trained a little earlier then thats fine

Nutrition has very few givens and TBH dont take snippets from one persons protocol and use them without knowing why. Its much about testing things but you have to apply the theories to your situation which revolve around

goals

stats

times

metabolism

frequency of feeding

allergies

etc etc etc

only things to avoid are too many prcessed refined sugars and damaged fats, beyond that its like asking "can i use my bank card to buy this jumper?"

2 million answers all with different variables and consequences


----------

